# Sky Insurance bad, CCI good



## Dil2009 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just tried to get a quote from Sky and they told me they can't offer me anything. Literally nothing and can't discuss or give an explanation as to why. I'm uninsurable for some reason. You're probably thinking it's due to my age, points, location, accident history, etc. so here are the stats:

Car: 2011 GT-R
Mods: Exhaust, Y pipe and Litchfield stage 1
Age: 46
Job: Work in IT
NCB: 9 years
Points: None, clean license
Accidents: One no fault claim 2 years ago for a few hundred pounds
Location: one of the lowest risk postcode areas as confirmed by a previous insurer

Then spoke to CCI who took time go through various options, explained things clearly and came up with a very good quote.

Reading here I know various people have good things to say about Sky so I'm completely puzzled about my experience.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what area?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Was with sky, came to renewal, told them to give me their best price... Spent countless hours on the phone to other companies who annihilated sky's price, sky then said they'd match it.. I went with another company.. Makes my blood boil! 

Why do they feed us such utter shit?


----------



## Dil2009 (Jul 14, 2014)

Area is Cirencester.

More confusion. I've just tried Elephant and was told they won't insure any car which has had an engine remap but I can see that goRT posted in the Simplessss thread that he had a quote and a very low one at that.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Good afternoon,

Apologies for leaving you puzzled. 

When obtaining quotes from our insurers, there are times when as the broker we are not informed the reasons as to why the quote is not offered. However on this occasion I have called the insurer to find out a bit more in a bid to help out.

It appears to be an accumulation of reasons, all justifiable and rather than discuss on a open forum, I will now send a PM with the exact reasons for you.

Don't be discouraged - this really is a case of the insurer being "safe" in their decision to offer a quote or not.

Many thanks
Chris - Sky


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

git-r said:


> Was with sky, came to renewal, told them to give me their best price... Spent countless hours on the phone to other companies who annihilated sky's price, sky then said they'd match it.. I went with another company.. Makes my blood boil!
> 
> Why do they feed us such utter shit?


The answer to this lies with the insurer. As a broker we are obliged to send out the renewals exactly as they are presented to us by the insurer. The opportunity to challenge, re-negotiate or amend the premiums has to be instigated by the client. The broker cannot do this prior to the renewal being sent out.

Many thanks
Chris - Sky


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm curous what the amalgamation of problems were if your ok to post or PM Dil2009.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

There were a couple that would need to be disclosed by the OP however, I have offered to look into it in more details to see if we can help.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

SkyInsurance said:


> The answer to this lies with the insurer. As a broker we are obliged to send out the renewals exactly as they are presented to us by the insurer. The opportunity to challenge, re-negotiate or amend the premiums has to be instigated by the client. The broker cannot do this prior to the renewal being sent out.
> 
> Many thanks
> Chris - Sky


So, in other words it's your policy to only find a good price for new customers? 

Hope you don't think I'm ranting at you personally  

If brokers shopped around for the best price at renewal then maybe they'd keep their customers!


----------



## Dil2009 (Jul 14, 2014)

For clarification I should add that this all relates to a car I'm on the point of buying over the next few days.

The problems that led to insurance not being offered were:

Was asked if the vehicle had a Tracker, which it doesn't (but wasn't given the option to say I would be having one fitted)

Was asked about vehicles I've owned in the last 3 years, which consist of my current car a Scirroco diesel (currently doing 40000 miles per year) and prior to that a Golf GTI (again doing very high mileage). As these weren't in the same performance league as the GT-R I guess I'm considered too much of a risk. 

I have provided some information on other performance cars I've owned prior to the last 3 years and with the fact that I'm willing to have a Tracker fitted Sky have offered to try and get me a quote which I have accepted.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I found sky to be very helpful and willing to help - particularly with the previous car experience as I too do lot's of miles in a 'normal' car like you.


----------



## Dil2009 (Jul 14, 2014)

Update: I have decided to go with CCI but would like to point out that Chris from Sky has been very helpful since I raised my issue and did manage to get me a quote after discussing my past vehicles with the underwriters.


----------



## TCarter (May 20, 2014)

I can see why you would be puzzled. I'm insured with Keith Michaels, and seeing as I've never had an issue with them and they're always cheap I don't see the need to shop around. 
I've insured my GTR with them for the past 5 years now and renewed with them a little while back for only £485. I was thrilled. 
It's experiences like yours that keep me from looking for anyone else.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

A lot of insurance companies receive a price on their system or phone which would include normally a 20% profit for the company of which the SALESMAN might get 20% after reaching a target. 

So the SALESMAN knows the net and the minimum gross, he then has the opportunity to figure you out (question time) and the World is his/her oyster.... They can charge you what they wish.

Not all companies are set up like this but quite a few are, especially in the performance sector. 

I had a nice GTST some 16 yrs back insured through an insurer on here and because I paid through the nose for insurance, when I called for a quote on a new 330ci I had bought 2 years later the salesman went for it!

Needless to say I got it about 70% cheaper elsewhere.

Moral of the story is, they have no loyalty so don't have any yourself. Shop around!

Sky have been good with my quotes this year and I'm with them on my personal cars. MCE on bikes, but I will always look around come renewal


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

To all brokers reading this;

Surely the whole point of being a 'Broker' is to broke. At renewal do you not consider it your duty to check your clients policies are still offering them the best value or do you consider your job is simply to collect the renewals without any effort on your part whilst charging a fairly substantial fee and receiving 
the commission?

This service does not need to be instigated by your client, that is what you are being paid for!!

I am with Sky but it seems from what has been written above I should look elsewhere at each renewal as Sky is not looking after it's customers interests properly?

I await a response from Sky on my comments.


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

With Jeff on this one.

Jeff, having been in the industry knows that in some financial areas, 'brokers' are obliged to declare their commissions for transparency. Maybe that should be applied to vehicle insurance too.

Don't give me all that [email protected] about if you get the best price so what, if EVERYONE is applying such big commissions the field remains level. PLUS if its percentage of fee based then the incentive is NOT to get lowest as that eats into their commission!

You only risk 'losing' the Client, but I'm sure they think there are plenty more 'fish' in the sea for the sharks to eat.

Perhaps someone needs to introduce a declared 'fixed brokers fee' with aim of truly offering the best deal to THE CLIENT. Who afterall, is the one paying for a service he appears not to be getting.

DaveG


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with the above.

I have literally just renewed and I chose to stay with my current insurer (CCI). I ended up paying a little bit more but I much prefer CCI. I don't think you can recommend your insurer until it comes down to a claim. 

Admiral offered me 740 and CCI 900. Obviously with track days, euro cover etc. Admiral can suck a dick. Treat you like real shit when it comes to a claim.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Car insurance brokers appear to know everything about everything when looking for business but in reality have no ultimate responsibilty for insuring anything.

It's similar to going to a plumbers merchant. If the bloke behind the counter knew anything about plumbing he wouldn't be behind the counter.


----------

